# Missing bengal X in Bristol area



## nattymariax

Hi everyone, I'm posting on behalf of my friend Beth O'Connor who's bengal x cat Benga has gone missing after they moved to a new area...

Benga has been missing since around 19/05/2011. We have just moved to Fishponds so he is unfamiliar with the area. He figured out how to use the cat flap which was unfortunately broken. We woke up one morning to find him gone. He had used the cat flap, in and out several times prior to this. There is a chance he has tried to get back to the flat we used to live in in the St Andrews/Montpelier area. So if you know anyone around there then please invite them to join. He answers to Benga or Bengee, especially if you sing it.

Please can you all pass this along. Benga is much loved and greatly missed by his family.

He is very distinctive looking and a big cat. He has rings around his tail and combination of unique spots and stripes on his legs and body. He has yellow/gold eyes.



















If you have any information can you please call Beth on 07854314513. There is a cash award being offered for Benga's safe return.

Thanks for reading all


----------



## codyann

nattymariax said:


> Hi everyone, I'm posting on behalf of my friend Beth O'Connor who's bengal x cat Benga has gone missing after they moved to a new area...
> 
> Benga has been missing since around 19/05/2011. We have just moved to Fishponds so he is unfamiliar with the area. He figured out how to use the cat flap which was unfortunately broken. We woke up one morning to find him gone. He had used the cat flap, in and out several times prior to this. There is a chance he has tried to get back to the flat we used to live in in the St Andrews/Montpelier area. So if you know anyone around there then please invite them to join. He answers to Benga or Bengee, especially if you sing it.
> 
> Please can you all pass this along. Benga is much loved and greatly missed by his family.
> 
> He is very distinctive looking and a big cat. He has rings around his tail and combination of unique spots and stripes on his legs and body. He has yellow/gold eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have any information can you please call Beth on 07854314513. There is a cash award being offered for Benga's safe return.
> 
> Thanks for reading all


aww sorry to hear that hes gone missing have you contacted the vets in your old area and new area? and is he microchipped? also have you contacted your local animal shelters just incase he has been handed in? only because they normally have a lost pet register.

i hope he turns up soon x


----------



## Furbies

Is worth posting the details on

Lost pet, lost cat or lost dog? Animal Search UK - FREE Website and search services to locate your missing pets 
Missing Pets Register - Lost Pets and Found Pets Search
United Kingdom jobs, cars, property, free classifieds and more - Gumtree.com

and getting and advert placed in any local newspapers.

Check with the RSPCA to see if they have had any cats in meeting that description RSPCA Bristol Dogs and Cats Home | Home

Also 
Welcome Page
Lost And Found - Bristol And Wales Cat Rescue
Cats Protection - Caring for the UK′s Cats: homing, neutering, raising awareness

Plus placing photo posters up on lamp posts, local stores and through neighbours letter boxes in your street and surrounding streets.

Hope your friend finds Benga.


----------

